# Grip Identification



## fuzzyktu (Aug 12, 2012)

Can someone help me id this grip.  I would like to know who made them and if they can be found.  Thanks


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 12, 2012)

Looks like late style Monark grip used on other brands as well. Memory Lane has them. V/r Shawn


----------



## dave the wave (Aug 12, 2012)

I also seen those on early motorbikes.


----------



## bricycle (Aug 12, 2012)

What freqman said..... also used on Martin outboard motors back in the 40's. Fox grip sold them...what ever happenrd to them????


----------



## fuzzyktu (Aug 12, 2012)

If you look at the bikes in the 41 huffman catalog,  they appear to have these grips as well.  I called fox grips today.  I lost my catalog she sending me a new 1.


----------



## fuzzyktu (Aug 12, 2012)

937-837-8783

Fox Grips#.


----------



## kingsilver (Aug 12, 2012)

Don't know who made them, but were used on prewar silver king bikes. The same grips with no small hole at the end were used on the flo-cycle. And are hard to find.


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 13, 2012)

Actually the prewar grips are a little different by having larger 'bumps' and a ring at the open end of the grip. V/r Shawn


----------



## bike (Aug 13, 2012)

*I have seen pre war ones*

on monark and silverking- no hole for streamers/vent


----------



## bricycle (Aug 13, 2012)

fuzzyktu said:


> 937-837-8783
> 
> Fox Grips#.




THANK YOU!!!!!! bri.


----------



## fuzzyktu (Aug 13, 2012)

this one I have has no hole in the end.  not sure if the repops will or not...


----------



## bricycle (Aug 13, 2012)

I don't remember if they do or not....


----------



## Rust_Trader (Aug 13, 2012)

Autocycle grip if they have no hole at the ends and there is no bump-ring on the opened end.


----------



## kingsilver (Aug 13, 2012)

NO RING ON GRIP NO HOLE AT END.   1937 FLO-CYCLE


----------



## bike (Aug 13, 2012)

*sk*



kingsilver said:


> NO RING ON GRIP NO HOLE AT END.   1937 FLO-CYCLE




Awesome bike!


----------



## kingsilver (Aug 13, 2012)

Thanks bike!


----------

